# Windows Update Service won't start



## jakeholee (Nov 25, 2009)

My windows update service is not working. When I try to manually update, I get an error window that says "Windows Update cannot currently check for updates, because the service is not running. You may need to restart your computer." There is no error code. I've contacted Microsoft, and here are the steps I've taken per their instructions. 
1. Clean boot. Using msconfig, I've disabled all non-microsoft services, then restarted. 
2. Rename the Windows Update Softwaredistribution folder. I actually wasn't able to do this. I accessed the command prompt as an administrator, and entered this command, "net stop WuAuServ". (w/o quotations). The response I get is, "the service name is invalid."
3. Verify the relevant Windows Update services. When I go to "services.msc", Windows Update is not listed in my services! BITS is set to automatic.
If you have any ideas, please help. I have of course ran malware scans. I have some screen shots, update log, and sys info if you need it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## aurelius2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

Are you using the retail version of windows 7???
or are you still on the RTM/RC edition?


----------



## jakeholee (Nov 25, 2009)

Retail version


----------



## jakeholee (Nov 25, 2009)

Automatic updates used to work. Stopped working on 11/2


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Go to Services and check that Windows Update Service is set to auto and has started


----------



## jakeholee (Nov 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, Windows Update is not listed in services like it should be.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That's your problem!!

What Hardware or software did you install or uninstall prior to this happening?


----------



## jakeholee (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, I just don't know how to get it back! I can't think of anything that I installed. I run the same software on my laptop and desktop, and my laptop is doing fine. I'm running the same os. I've disabled all non-microsoft programs for start up, and still nothing. Know how I can get that service back?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

A Repair Install might do the trick . . 

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/3413-repair-install.html


----------

